# Meade Ranger On Ebay



## OldRider (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice looking Ranger up for grabs on Ebay, its up to 280.00 bucks with 2 days left on the auction.....will it top 500?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mead-Ranger-Mot...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ceeed6874


----------

